# Tomcat - JSP ausführen



## aicha (28. Jun 2009)

Hallo,

Ich habe den Tomcat installiert und möchte nun eine eigene JSP ausführen. Was muss ich dafür alles tun ?


----------



## Noctarius (29. Jun 2009)

JSP schreiben, typische Webapp Folderarchitektur unter tomcat/webapps/meinservlet anlegen, dein JSP aufrufen


----------



## HombreDelMundo (3. Jul 2009)

Hi,

wie gehe ich bei einem simplen Servlet vor? 
Ich habe Apache Tomcat 6.0.20 ( Apache Tomcat - Apache Tomcat 6 Downloads ) runtergeladen und die die Variablen JRE_HOME und JAVA_HOME sowie PATH auch gesetzt. Es funktioniert soweit alles und mein Tomcat startet auch.

Ich habe nun ein ein einfache "Hello World!"-Servlet geschrieben und auch kompiliert. (Sie liegt als .class auch vor!).

Auf welchem Laufwerk, Ordner etc. soll mein Apache Tomcat sein? (Arbeite unter Vista!) 
Wo muss diese .java-Datei liegen, wo diese .class (Verzeichnis ROOT vielleicht)? Wie muss ich die web.xml ändern? Welche Sachen muss ich noch ändern? 

PS: Ich möchte keine IDE für dieses simple Beispiel benutzen! 


```
import java.io.*;
import javax.servlet.http.*;
import javax.servlet.*;

public class HelloServlet extends HttpServlet {
  public void doGet (HttpServletRequest req,
                     HttpServletResponse res)
    throws ServletException, IOException
  {
    PrintWriter out = res.getWriter();

    out.println("Hello, world!");
    out.close();
  }
}
```


----------



## maki (3. Jul 2009)

> wie gehe ich bei einem simplen Servlet vor?


Am besten mit einer simplen Webanwedung, welche zB. als WAR Archiv vorliegen.



> Ich habe Apache Tomcat 6.0.20 ( Apache Tomcat - Apache Tomcat 6 Downloads ) runtergeladen und die die Variablen JRE_HOME und JAVA_HOME sowie PATH auch gesetzt. Es funktioniert soweit alles und mein Tomcat startet auch.


Gut, normalerweise reicht es wenn JAVA_HOME auf ein JDK zeigt, dann das TC Zip archiv entpacken, fertig.



> Ich habe nun ein ein einfache "Hello World!"-Servlet geschrieben und auch kompiliert. (Sie liegt als .class auch vor!).


Solltest es als Standard Webanwendung organisieren, die Struktur kennst du bereits?


> Auf welchem Laufwerk, Ordner etc. soll mein Apache Tomcat sein? (Arbeite unter Vista!)


Egal.


----------



## HombreDelMundo (3. Jul 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Solltest es als Standard Webanwendung organisieren, die Struktur kennst du bereits?



Ich bin so vorgegangen wie hier beschrieben (und genau so würde ich diese Schritte auch manuell durchführen wollen):

8.1 What you'll need



> Aber Tomcat spuckt mir einen Fehler aus:
> 
> HTTP Status 404 -
> 
> ...


----------



## maki (3. Jul 2009)

Wie heisst denn dein Context/WebApp? WIe greifst du per Browser darauf zu (URL)?
Wie sieht die web.xml aus?

Nachtrag: Das Tutorial was du benutzt ist vollkommen veraltet.


----------



## HombreDelMundo (3. Jul 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Wie heisst denn dein Context/WebApp? WIe greifst du per Browser darauf zu (URL)?
> Wie sieht die web.xml aus?
> 
> Nachtrag: Das Tutorial was du benutzt ist vollkommen veraltet.




Wie muss ich es denn am einfachsten wie möglich machen? Ich kenn mich leider nicht damit aus und ich bräuchte eine Erklärung wie dieses Tutorial (auch mit der Struktur, wo was hinkommt und was ich einfügen muss).


----------



## HombreDelMundo (3. Jul 2009)

Weiß keiner Rat bzw. könnte es mir so erklären wie in dem (veralteten) Link von mir?


----------



## maki (4. Jul 2009)

Der Link ist zwar veraltet, aber nicht falsch, ist ja ein simples Beispiel.

Die Struktur der Webapp ist dort  auch beschrieben, wo genau hast du denn ein Verständnisproblem?


----------

